# Battery reuse



## Marius1988 (9/5/16)

Hi Guys I have one of those kangertech subbox minis which uses 1 18650 battery I am looking at upgrading to the 200 w mod or moving over to the smok tfv4 and r200. So my question is two fold one would it be safe to use the 18650 batteries I have or should I rather buy new ones and secondly which do you recommend the kanger 200 w or move to a whole new smok setup.

Thanks


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Always better to have a married pair, so if your existing batteries are the same age and have a similar usage cycle, you should be good to go.

But in saying that, these reg mods are so "clever" they will either tell you there is an issue with the batteries, or they just compensate for the difference.


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Agree


----------



## Ruan (20/5/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi Guys I have one of those kangertech subbox minis which uses 1 18650 battery I am looking at upgrading to the 200 w mod or moving over to the smok tfv4 and r200. So my question is two fold one would it be safe to use the 18650 batteries I have or should I rather buy new ones and secondly which do you recommend the kanger 200 w or move to a whole new smok setup.
> 
> Thanks


I have a bunch of batteries that I use and randomly cycle through my x Cube 2. They tend to just die and never charge again. But that's after many charging cycles. I know it is good practice to keep check of the pairs you use and try and keep the charging cycles synced but I've never had any problems bought the lot in December last year and so far 1 is dead. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

